# To Much Gravel?



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

Is it possible to have to much gravel. I thought I remember reading somewhere that you can have to much gravel which will result in crap getting stuck underneath the gravel and become toxic later on down the road?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I've heard the same thing. I think it has to to with anaerobic gasses trapped if not stirred up occasionally.


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

I think that is only with substrate which is very fine like Sand that those toxic bubbles can form.
I kinda mean like fish poop berried under the gravel and your vacuum not being able to reach it and then it slowly becomes toxic.


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

i prefer using only 1" of gravel. less gravel = more water, better water quality too. also easier to clean


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

why better water quality?


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

Kemper1989 said:


> why better water quality?
> [snapback]1191533[/snapback]​


because the more water you have the more dilluted the waste in the water will be. hence, the water will be of a higher quality. Although, this difference will probably be negligable in most cases every bit will still help your fish.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

some people suggest 3-4" of gravel, I personally think that is way too much. I use just enough to cover the bottom which is usually 1/2" - 1". That way when vacuuming you can get it all.


----------



## JFK (Sep 2, 2005)

Also depends on if your having live plants or not, you will find that plants anchor better with slightly more substrate. I usually use 1" for no plants and 2" if I want plants.

JFK


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

you can always gravel vac. Does wonders for water quality.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

more gravel = more benifical bacteria = good


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

Ive heard from veteran members here that there is very little bacteria in your gravel and that most is in your filter media- unless ofcourse you run an UGF but them are bad anyway


----------

